# PISCO



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Algunas fotos de Pisco, no son mías porsiaca. Si alguna no es de Pisco me avisan.










































































Pedro aquí tienes una serie más para agregar al thread de las ciudades Peruanas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno, a mi megusto Pisco, me parecio un poco a la Victoria, tiene calles bastante antiguas, hasta su propio cinco esquinas al estilo barrios altos y un bolulevard bastante bonito, La casa donde se Hospedo el libertador San Martin aun esta como museo.
Te hubieras conseguido la foto de la tumba de Sara Helen...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bien..marron la ciudad. Color es lo que mas necesita. Esta foto o es Tacna o es Ica. Hay monta~as por alla atras....entonces...Tacna.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es todo lo que he podido conseguir por el momento, algunas ciudades son difciles de encontrar en fotos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es Tacna la borro, te pido que también la borres de tu post, para evitar confusiones en el futuro. Gracias


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

no se le puede exigir verdor a esta ciudad, ya que esta en el desierto mas embematico del Peru, cuando esta a nivel de la calle no se nota, lo que si se ve alrededor de la ciudad es como en todo el peru casas sin tarrajear, y bueno tambien hay que decirlo,la ciudad ha crecido desordenadamente...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La ubicacion geografica de pisco en un mapa de Blaeuw de 1635..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mi mama nacio en Pisco, de hecho era mucho mas bonita que ahora.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Están buenas las fotos, Filter, aunque no me gusta la del cementerio, porque da un toque fúnebre. Ahorita pongo tu thread en Ciudades Peruanas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm esta pasable tiene algunos monumentos antiguos bonitos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

¿Será éste el edificio más alto de Pisco?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> ¿Será éste el edificio más alto de Pisco?


ahora si no me gusta...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

la parte histórica nomas pasa piola,es resto....mmmm...en especial la panorámica...mmm...bueno, le falta mejorar..y tarrajear


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso si le falta color, pero igual se va a ver asi, porque en pisco el viento sopla fuerte y todo se llena de polvo, pero la ciudad es pintoresca...


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Filter said:


> Algunas fotos de Pisco, no son mías porsiaca. Si alguna no es de Pisco me avisan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver una pregunta...lo que se ve al fondo de la foto es mar? o sea son playas?

Porque si es asi porque no fundaron la ciuadad al lado de la playa..con unos hotelitos se veria bien...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, es el mar, Virus. Pisco necesita mejorar... ufffff. Realmente está bien feita. Y creo que un tarrajeador se volvería loco de contento, por la cantidad de chamba que tendría.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Los espanoles fueron la que fundaron la ciudad de Pisco.......

Y no habran tantos hoteles en la costa porque no hay demanda. En Paracas si hay hoteles bonitos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Sí, es el mar, Virus. Pisco necesita mejorar... ufffff. Realmente está bien feita. Y creo que un tarrajeador se volvería loco de contento, por la cantidad de chamba que tendría.


Pero se habla bastante de tarrajear y tarrajear, pero eso no hace una ciudad bonita. Si los edificios son feos, mamarrachos, tarrajeados o no igual se van a ver feos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Pero es un avance, J Block. Entre tener el ladrillo a la vista y tener la pared tarrajeada y pintada, hay un mundo de diferencia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que feo se ve pisco, no pense q estaria asi de descuidada, lo notable son sus hermosas iglesias y arquitectura historica, pero solo eso..........


----------

